# Breeding Leos



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Hey i have 3 new Leos and am wondering if any one knows what i would get if i bred them, i have 2 females, one female is a Blizzard Leopard Gecko and the other female is an Orange Albino Leopard Gecko. The male looks like a Circle Back Leopard Gecko (but his were a female Jungle Leopard Gecko and male Circle Back Leopard Gecko.)
So what would i get with:

1. (M) Circle Back (parents Circle Back+Jungle) with a (F) Blizzard.
2. (M) Circle Back (parents Circle Back+Jungle) with a (F) Orange Albino.

Many thanks Jake


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Your male is an Aberrant-patterned normal. "Circleback" is not necessarily inheritable - it can crop up in a lot of different lines. 

Cross a normal (no matter how odd the pattern) to a blizzard = 
100% visual normal het blizzard.

Cross a normal to an albino (I assume she's a tangerine-ish Tremper strain? Not that it matters, all three albino strains are recessive and work the same way)=
100% visual normal het albino.

You MIGHT get some odd patterns on the babies, or you might not.


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Jake89 said:


> Hey i have 3 new Leos and am wondering if any one knows what i would get if i bred them, i have 2 females, one female is a Blizzard Leopard Gecko and the other female is an Orange Albino Leopard Gecko. The male looks like a Circle Back Leopard Gecko (but his were a female Jungle Leopard Gecko and male Circle Back Leopard Gecko.)
> So what would i get with:
> 
> 1. (M) Circle Back (parents Circle Back+Jungle) with a (F) Blizzard.
> ...


1. Normal het. blizzard
2. Normal het. albino

Both might have some abberancies in their pattern.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

*chuckle* Looks like I JUST outdrew you, CJ


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> *chuckle* Looks like I JUST outdrew you, CJ


:hmm:So you did. Oh well, at least we agreed.


----------



## gizmogecko (Jun 3, 2007)

*Don't mean to hijack the thread, but...*

just out of curiosity, how do you know that?

Am just intrigued.


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

gizmogecko said:


> just out of curiosity, how do you know that?
> 
> Am just intrigued.


The same way that you know 2 + 2 = 4 I guess. Just learning the basics of genetics and then learning the different morphs, whether it be from websites or forums, books, or school/college/university.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

gizmogecko said:


> just out of curiosity, how do you know that?
> 
> Am just intrigued.


In my case, I just have a memory for this sort of thing - and once you understand the theory of it completely - that THIS is recessive to THAT and that THIS does THE OTHER when combined with SUCHnSUCH ... it just seems easy.

As for the specific case, "circleback" is just a nice way of saying they've got odd-looking markings which could be related to the genes that make Jungles, but could be just incubation-temperature-related. In which case one assumes that they are NOT strictly and easily inheritable (but says you "could" get aberrant patterns to cover all bases!).

Both Blizzard and Albino (and since Tremper's the most common in the UK, you can assume with 90% accuracy that anyone who has an Albino and DOESN'T label it as a Bell or Las Vegas is probably looking at a Tremper) are simple recessives, and they both work exactly the same way. If you have one copy of "blizzard" and one copy of "Not Blizzard" then you will look "Not Blizzard" - i.e. Normal. 

Now, if he bred those animals together and got anything that wasn't a normal - say, a Tremper albino - then he knows his little Circleback male is het for whatever visual morph he produced.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Hats off to both of you, I am currently trying to learn as much as I can, but you two, well, I know the work you must have put in to have the understanding you do !

:no1:


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Ooo it is a Bell albino if that makes any differance!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Just means your Circleback X Albino babies are Normal 100% het Bell Albino (and won't produce albino offspring if bred to a Tremper strain albino).


----------



## gizmogecko (Jun 3, 2007)

*Het??*

What does het mean, I have looked on many sites and see it on many of them, but can't work out the meaning of it. (*Sits ready with 'D' hat).


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Het is short for "heterozygous" - just like trousers, genes come in pairs. If the two genes are the same, your animal is "homozygous" for whatever trait it is. If the two genes are different, your animal is "heterozygous" or "het" for the trait.


----------



## gizmogecko (Jun 3, 2007)

*ohhhhhh, right!!*

Thank you for that, its been bugging me trying to find out what it meant, the more I looked, the more I saw the word, and the more confused I became.


----------

